# Разное > Толкучка >  Продам авиацию, технику, фигурки, декали в 1/72 (редкие)

## Fagot67

Продам излишки моделей в 72 и 144 масштабе:
МиГ-29A Fulcrum, Italeri, артикул 71184 - 1500 руб.
МиГ-31БМ Eastern Express - 1000 руб.
Пе-2 Hobby Boss, артикул 80296 Easy assembly - 1000 руб.
Су-17М Modelsvit, артикул 72011 - 3000 руб.
Су-24М ВЭС/Стрим - 1100 руб.
Су-24М ВЭС/Стрим, без коробки - 1000 руб.
Su-24М Revell, артикул 04399 - 2000 руб. * 2 шт.
Ту-2 Hobby Boss, артикул 80298 Easy assembly - 1000 руб.
Ту-128 Amodel, артикул 72100 - 2500 руб.
A-6E Intruder Revell, артикул 4373  - 1000 руб.
AJ-37 Viggen Matchbox, артикул PK-119 - 2000 руб.
F-4F Phantom Revell, артикул 04615 - 2500 руб.
F-14A Tomcat Academy, артикул 1679, без коробки - 800 руб.
F/A-18A/B Hornet Italeri, артикул 161 - 800 руб.
F-117А Nighthawk, Моделист (Academy), артикул 207211 - 800 руб.
Hawker Tempest Mk.V Луч, б/у - 300 руб.
Republic P-47D Thunderbolt Луч, б/у - 300 руб.
RF-101C Voodoo Hasegawa, артикул 01953 - 1400 руб.
Saab Viggen 37 Heller, артикул 256 - 1100 руб.
Vulcan B Mk2, Airfix, артикул 50097 - 4000 руб.
Victor B.2, 1/144, Pit-Road - 3000 руб.
AH-64 Longbow Apache Italeri, артикул 198 - 800 руб.
SH-3H (S-61) Sea King Fujimi - 3000 руб.
DAK Kubelwagen Type 82 S-model - 600 руб.
Ту-160, 1/144 Trumpeter артикул 03906. В комплекте техническая стремянка North Star Models - 3400 руб.
Ми-26, 1/144  Восточный Экспресс артикул 14502 - 1000 руб.
B-58А Hustler, 1/144, Academy, артикул 4442 - 2200 руб.
Собранная АПЛ ВМС США SSN-688 «Los-Angeles», масштаб 1/700 - 1200 руб.
Собранная АПЛ ВМС США SSGN-726 «Ohio» масштаб 1/700 - 2600 руб.
Собранный Эскадренный миноносец ВМС США U.S.S. Arleigh Burke (DDG-51), масштаб 1/700 - 3000 руб.

Пе-8, 1/144, коллекция Легендарные Самолеты, спецвыпуск №2 - 1500 руб.
Avro Lancaster Mk.III, 1/144, Amercom - 3000 руб.
Boeing B-17F Flyingfortress, 1/144, Amercom, коллекция Latajace Fortece, №2 - 3000 руб.
Boeing B-29 Superfortress Enola Gay, 1/144, DeAgostini - 2000 руб.
Avro Vulcan B. Mk 2, 1/144, Amercom, коллекция Latajace Fortece, №6 - 3000 руб.
Vickers Valiant B. Mk 1, 1/144, Amercom, коллекция Latajace Fortece, №26 - 3000 руб.
Martin B-57 Canberra, US Marking, 1/144, Atlas Editions (De Agostini) - 1000 руб.
Бериев А-50M Mainstay, 1/200, Amercom, коллекция Latajace Fortece, №12 - 3000 руб.
Boeing E-3B Sentry, 1/200, Amercom, коллекция Latajace Fortece, №15 - 3000 руб.
Boeing C-17A Globmaster III, 1/200, Amercom, коллекция Latajace Fortece, №13 - 3000 руб.
Northrop Grumman B-2A Spirit, 1/200, коллекция Latajace Fortece, №16 - 2000 руб.
Lockheed AC-130A Spectre, 1/200, Amercom, коллекция Latajace Fortece, №17 - 3000 руб.
Lockheed C-5A Galaxy, 1/400, Dragon - 3000 руб.

Возможна отправка почтой за счет покупателя (после получения оплаты). г. Смоленск. Возможен торг. Приобретались по таким (примерно) ценам (в основном, у частных продавцов, в т.ч. за рубежом). Вышлю фото по просьбе. Вопросы, предложения в личку или лучше на почту strannik78@yandex.ru.

----------


## Fagot67

Подниму.-----

----------


## Fagot67

Подниму.-----

----------


## Fagot67

Подниму.-----

----------


## Fagot67

Подниму.-----

----------


## Fagot67

Подниму.----

----------

